# Personal collection vs Make-up Kit



## gingin501 (Apr 1, 2009)

Should the 2 be kept separate?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Depends.

I don't keep them separate. Because I love the range of colors in my kit. But that being said... I am VERY serious about sanitization and keeping products clean and seperate. I have some products I won't use on clients and keep for myself, since Ive touched them with my fingers - such as tinted lip conditioners, etc. I sanitize each product before and after every use.


Germs couldn't live on my make-up if they tried. I'm always on bacteria watch.

EDIT: if you are going to use mascaras, lipglosses etc on your clients and yourself, you need to use wands NO MATTER WHAT. You cant apply a lipgloss on a client that you've applied on yourself, because if you'd used the wand inside the lipgloss, its now contaminated.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 1, 2009)

There are certain things I keep seperate.  Lip products and masacara.  I have my own personal mascaras then I have mascaras for my kit...Same with lipsticks, glosses, lip conditioners, etc.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 1, 2009)

I judge the products based on their mediums. My cream, gel, and emollient based products stay seperate as to not contaminate, so I don't share mascaras, lipglosses, or foundations especially. For jobs I have mascara wands, gloss wands, and little jars for foundation mixing. Sometimes I carry around index cards to put the excess on and then just toss them at the end. 

As far a powder products go, I share between my stash and jobs such as blushes and e/s, but make sure to wipe down the shadows in between uses and ALWAYS use CLEAN brushes!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 1, 2009)

I have two completely seperate collections.....one that travels with me to weddings and events, and my personal one. If you practice proper sanitizing techniques, I don't see anything wrong with it, just a personal preference - yes this means I buy most things in doubles!!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Depends.

I don't keep them separate. Because I love the range of colors in my kit. But that being said... I am VERY serious about sanitization and keeping products clean and seperate. I have some products I won't use on clients and keep for myself, since Ive touched them with my fingers - such as tinted lip conditioners, etc. I sanitize each product before and after every use.


Germs couldn't live on my make-up if they tried. I'm always on bacteria watch.

EDIT: if you are going to use mascaras, lipglosses etc on your clients and yourself, you need to use wands NO MATTER WHAT. You cant apply a lipgloss on a client that you've applied on yourself, because if you'd used the wand inside the lipgloss, its not contaminated._

 






yepper, I agree.  You have to keep the two separate.  It is for this reason makeup must be looked at as art, business, and personal pleasure-- if you mix them up,  you might make many people including yourself sick.  And, that is the best way not to work


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 1, 2009)

Agreed, I keep mine separate.  Plus, I like having my own stuff!   Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_





yepper, I agree.  You have to keep the two separate.  It is for this reason makeup must be looked at as art, business, and personal pleasure-- if you mix them up,  you might make many people including yourself sick.  And, that is the best way not to work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## slick (Apr 7, 2009)

Usually when I buy something new for my kit, I like to test it out personally for a week or so, and if it is kit-worthy then I'll put it in.  I am very sanitary when I do this....I always use spatulas to scoop out portions and I clean my powders with the Beauty So Clean sanitizer.  My lip products are always seperate.  Sometimes I find myself doing my own makeup and reaching for something in my kit, like when I want that EXACT blush or eye color, lol.  If I keep going for that product a lot then it might eventually make its way back out of my kit, lol.


----------



## Willa (Apr 7, 2009)

Lipsticks, some e/s bases, black liner and my mascara : I keep those for myself
Some other things too, it's just that I can't afford right now having 2 separate kits (like Blindpassion said). But I'm very aware of sanitazing (sp??))


----------



## BohemianSheila (May 18, 2009)

I palettized my lipsticks to keep them separated. The ones I use I put in my personal stash and the ones I don't go into my back-up box. I also portion out moisturizers - small containers for my kit and then if I choose to start using it personally, I would put it in a container on my vanity. For other products that I may want "borrow" from my kit, I keep a stainless steel spatula with my personal brushes and then use it on any cream products I use on myself - it's just automatic anymore. Even if it's my personal stuff - like my concealer or cream blush. I just don't like the look of my fingerprints all over the product - it gets dirty look. Plus, for some reason, it makes lint stick better. Also, I've found bristles from my brushes dipping into it, which again looks dirty. Also, if I change my mind and want to add it to my kit, I won't have to waste product wiping off the top layer to santize - it is always just santized. This also applies for any pot glosses or lipsticks I use from the top - scrape off with metal spatula and then apply.


----------



## milamonster (May 19, 2009)

where can you find that beauty go santizer that was mentioned?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

would spritzing alcohol on e/s be the best way to sanitize them? i'm afraid of cleaning my matte e/s with alcohol cuz it seems like it changes the texture and never dries completely. =\


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_would spritzing alcohol on e/s be the best way to sanitize them? i'm afraid of cleaning my matte e/s with alcohol cuz it seems like it changes the texture and never dries completely. =\_

 
DON'T do that!!!

all you have to do is wipe it down with a tissue and its ready to go.  this works on all powder products.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_DON'T do that!!!

all you have to do is wipe it down with a tissue and its ready to go.  this works on all powder products._

 
k thanksss i'm a sanitizing noob. XD


----------



## lovekrumpet (May 21, 2009)

I try to have two separate kits, but sometimes it's not feasible due to money constraints. 
Instead, those products I do share between my personal and professional kit I sanitize. I'm okay with sharing lipsticks on occasion between my personal and professional kit as I dip them in alcohol and wipe them down before I apply them to a new person. My mascaras, glosses, and gel products, however, are entirely separated.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

So when you use mascara or lipgloss on clients, you guys use the disposable wands and use a brand new one everytime you dip it into the mascara/lipgloss? so how many mascara wands do u use on each person?


----------



## lovekrumpet (May 21, 2009)

Personally, I generally use one mascara wand per person. I just get the brush nice and loaded with product. However, if it is a heavier or more evening look I tend to use two mascara wands per person. 

As for gloss, I don't actually use disposable applicators. I wipe the product off the wand it comes with onto a sanitized palette and work from the palette. If I need more product I put more on the palette. I used to use broken Qtips and disposable applicators, but I figured I could save a few bucks by just working from a palette.


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

I would keep the two separate, but it's not as though you couldn't dip into the MA part of your collection as long as you keep everything sanitary and clean.


----------

